# looking like a done deal here.



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Nothing in the forecast for us through 2/26. Getting warmer with more sunlight each day. There is a bright side, the fly by nighters can't survive a winter like this. We will start off next winter with a brand new (unused 2005) killer kubota snowblower!:salute:


----------



## scagster (Feb 19, 2005)

come on, you know it will snow late in march or early april when we have started our cleanups and round one ferts. seems like always does, just to mess us up


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Snow Saturday*

I guess i spoke too soon. Forecast is calling for 1-3" for us and very cold! Figures, now that we are ready to roll into the green season!


----------

